# Need informations and advices for future relocation in dubai



## RICALEA (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello, 

I am soon going to move to Dubai for a job into a real estate agency.

I am looking for accomodation ; but I don't want to spend much, to start, as I want to see what's there and if the job is good too.

Area I will look at are : Al Barsha, Tecom and Dubai Marina

I would like to know about having a car and what is the best ; renting for how much ?

I thank you, in advance, for your responses.

Richard


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You might want to consider a flat share to begin with - plenty on Dubbizle.
Car hire can be anything from 1500 to 3000 per month for small and medium sized saloons.
Have you actually visited Dubai before and are you regularly reading the UAE online newspapers?
I happen to believe you are looking to work in one of the most challenging industries at a time when rental and purchase prices seem to be going down.
If you come here fully eyes wide open and bring with you enough money to survive for the first 6 months - then you might make it - otherwise you might want to reconsider your plans.
Bonne Chance!
Steve


----------



## RICALEA (Jul 24, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You might want to consider a flat share to begin with - plenty on Dubbizle.
> Car hire can be anything from 1500 to 3000 per month for small and medium sized saloons.
> Have you actually visited Dubai before and are you regularly reading the UAE online newspapers?
> ...


Hello Steve, 

Thanks for your reply.

I know it is a challenging business but I have 8 years experience in that business ; however, I am concerned about these 6 months and I know this is the time to start taking off.
This is also why I am looking for the best accomodation plan.
I don't want to spend much in this as most of my time I will be at work.

I have a job waiting for me already...a real estate agency called HAUS & HAUS

Look forward to read you

Richard


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I understand that you have 8 years experience in real estate business - but was it the same as here?
In UAE there is no concept of sole agency - it is more like a horse race - first past the post.
Buyer/renter pays the fees - so owner places it with multiple agents - no skin off their nose.
You really can put a big amount of effort here - for little or no returns.
If a husband and wife came to UAE and one of them was earning a good living - then the other one could do this job and earn good money.
If you are the sole money earner or coming alone - then it will be very difficult in first 4-6 months and this is against a potentially reducing market (if we are to believe what is printed in the newspapers).
Great challenge - if you are resilient and can weather the initial startup phase.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RICALEA (Jul 24, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I understand that you have 8 years experience in real estate business - but was it the same as here?
> In UAE there is no concept of sole agency - it is more like a horse race - first past the post.
> Buyer/renter pays the fees - so owner places it with multiple agents - no skin off their nose.
> ...


Thank you for your advices and point of view.
What is your job there ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RICALEA said:


> Thank you for your advices and point of view.
> What is your job there ?


I have my own company


----------



## RICALEA (Jul 24, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> I have my own company


wow ! this one ir urs ? congratulations
So you know HAUS & HAUS real estate ?

I guess you have good plans for rent then ! lol lol


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Mine is not a real estate company!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ahmed abbasi (Jul 20, 2015)

I know HAUS & HAUS very well,,, which area you would be in ?


----------



## RICALEA (Jul 24, 2015)

ahmed abbasi said:


> I know HAUS & HAUS very well,,, which area you would be in ?


Hello, 

what do you know about them ?

Are they good ?


----------



## ahmed abbasi (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes they have a good name. i know their M.D's. they are doing good. send me a PM & we will talk there, dnt want moderators to get mad on us & put us under a ban for ADVERTISING ourselves


----------



## RICALEA (Jul 24, 2015)

can't see the PM chat


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RICALEA said:


> can't see the PM chat


Hi,
Click on the members name - send Private message is shown on drop down menu.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## 624jj81 (May 26, 2016)

Hi Ricalea - did you do for the real estate job in the end how has it worked out i have been offered the same job out there? any a dive/experience would be great!..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

624jj81 said:


> Hi Ricalea - did you do for the real estate job in the end how has it worked out i have been offered the same job out there? any a dive/experience would be great!..


Hi,
They last logged onto the site on 11th September 2015 - so seem to fit the profile of somebody who came to make their fortune but left after 6 months, broke.
Cheers
Steve


----------

